# Longriggend Young Offenders Institute



## Simon-G (Feb 11, 2007)

This high security young offenders prison closed in 2000 as part of the national cut backs in the prison service and due to the rising number of suicides in the prison. It housed up to 158 young offenders although from remembering the cell blocks I thought it would have held more than that, will try to find out.. After the prison closed it was hired out to film companies. After that the cell blocks were demolished.

All that is left is the double outer perimeter fences with coils of razor sharp barbed wire round the inside of the perimeter and the main enterance block, all pics in the missilanious gallery. There is a path round the outside of the perimeter fence that you can walk round. Being there you feel lost for words especially looking at the high fences with barbed wire but knowing that there are people who need to be in these places.







Reply in Chat thread here​


----------



## Pagan (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow has anyone been in here? it looks like it would make a great explore-ive never explored a prison


----------



## Simon-G (Mar 26, 2007)

The cells have now been demoilished but even with the perimeter high fencing and the enterance officers building still there, there is still an uneasy attmosphere in the place. Quite a few younf offenders committed suicide in this prison. and I can tell you, you sure do feel the tense aura if you know what I mean.

I have more pics I can send you if you would like to see them.

Simon-G


----------



## turnkey (Nov 9, 2009)

*hmri longriggend*

Simon
I served in longriggend remand from 1982-86 if you require any info please get back to me I will help with any info that I remember.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 10, 2009)

Simon - check your PM's


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 22, 2009)

Posted you a reply today Jimba


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 24, 2009)

turnkey said:


> Simon
> I served in longriggend remand from 1982-86 if you require any info please get back to me I will help with any info that I remember.



Hi Turnkey,

Thanks for the help.

What did you do there and how did you find the place?


----------



## turnkey (Nov 30, 2009)

I was a prison officer during that period I was transferred to another establishment in 1986


----------



## Dougiebree (Apr 9, 2022)

Simon-G said:


> The cells have now been demoilished but even with the perimeter high fencing and the enterance officers building still there, there is still an uneasy attmosphere in the place. Quite a few younf offenders committed suicide in this prison. and I can tell you, you sure do feel the tense aura if you know what I mean.
> 
> I have more pics I can send you if you would like to see them.
> 
> Simon-G


----------



## Hayman (Apr 9, 2022)

Simon-G said:


> This high security young offenders prison closed in 2000 as part of the national cut backs in the prison service and due to the rising number of suicides in the prison. It housed up to 158 young offenders although from remembering the cell blocks I thought it would have held more than that, will try to find out.. After the prison closed it was hired out to film companies. After that the cell blocks were demolished.
> 
> All that is left is the double outer perimeter fences with coils of razor sharp barbed wire round the inside of the perimeter and the main enterance block, all pics in the missilanious gallery. There is a path round the outside of the perimeter fence that you can walk round. Being there you feel lost for words especially looking at the high fences with barbed wire but knowing that there are people who need to be in these places.
> 
> ...


As you say, "knowing that there are people who need to be in these places.". Times may change, but human nature does not.


----------

